

Init.js – A simple command line tool to quickly initialize developer workspaces - frdmn
https://github.com/frdmn/init.js

======
honest_joe
What is that terminal font you are using in the screenshot ?

~~~
rnarian
Might be Droid Sans Mono:
[https://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Droid+Sans+Mono](https://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Droid+Sans+Mono)

